# WTB Surefire Scout Light series weapon light



## 8'Duece (Mar 17, 2011)

*Any of you highspeed types have a used Surefire Scout light with the remote tape switch ?  Preferably the 120 lumens with the LED lamp. *

*Willing to buy, for a reasonable price. *


----------



## Arrow 4 (Mar 21, 2011)

FYI the new Scout lights sport 200 lumens


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 22, 2011)

Arrow 4 said:


> FYI the new Scout lights sport 200 lumens



I know they still make some models that are as low as 60 lumens up to 200 lumens, depending how much you wanna actually spend.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

